# Question about health insurance for retired American in Germany



## lmarvick (8 mo ago)

Can anyone advise me? My Aufenthaltstitel is valid through July 2023. I bought the Dr. Walter Pro-Visit health insurance to cover the first two years of required health insurance in Germany. But I have to find other coverage for the years after that. It has to be private insurance, but there are so many options and the prices I've seen are quite high. I have Medicare in the United States--can that be used to negotiate a better deal in Germany? I would like to know what people with a similar experience have found, and what you can recommend.
My primary residence is still in the USA but I live in Germany for much of the year.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You could take a look at the AARO health insurance program: AARO - Association of Americans Resident Overseas (you would have to enroll in the organization to be eligible). While it's not the cheapest, the program was developed specifically for Americans living overseas who need to maintain health cover (and it can be used with Medicare coverage while you are in the US).

Medicare is valid only in the US (with minor exceptions for emergencies that occur in specific border areas with Canada and Mexico), so having Medicare doesn't give you any leverage in the German system. And, if nothing else, AARO has lots of information available on some of these "practical" aspects of living outside the US - taxes, finances, etc.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

lmarvick said:


> My Aufenthaltstitel is valid through July 2023. I bought the Dr. Walter Pro-Visit health insurance to cover the first two years


What type of permit do you have? The insurance you bought is only a travel insurance and does not meet the minimum requirements for an AE.


----------

